# [system] lien symbolique ou mount -o bind ?

## letchideslandes

Bonjour

Sur le réseau local, pour éviter de télécharger plusieurs fois le même paquet sur le net, chaque machine propose un service ftp anonyme en lecture seule (oftpd).

J'expose par ce service le dossier distfiles de portage. Pour cela, j'ajoute cette entrée dans fstab : 

```
/usr/portage/distfiles /home/ftp/distfiles bind bind 0 
```

.

Cette solution est-elle préférable à un lien symbolique ? C'est kifkif ? C'est comme on veut ?

Juste une petite question que je me pose (pas très importante).

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

À ta place je ferais un mount bind, c'est plus "transparent" pour portage. J'ai déjà vu des sandbox violations à cause de lien symboliques (ok, c'est dans le temp dir et pas les distfiles, mais bon)

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, tu as raison, un bon vieux bind, c'est plus sécuritaire.

----------

